# Sweet Sauce?



## WildTurkey (Aug 7, 2005)

I am just curious to see how many people like a sweet sauce and possibly share some recipies. I make my own sauce and I prefer it sweet. I use the smoking process to moderate the sweetness and vise versa. 

I never cook with a sauce if anything I add it at the end when I pull whatever off the smoker.  This allows you to add more smoke and allow the meat to get darker. The added bitterness of a heavy dark smoke combined with a sweet sauce, that is allowed to soak in to the exterior layer over a couple of hours and a couple of layers, has really impressed me. It is almost like a glaze, but because it was added after the cooking was finished and the piece was cooling down, it slowly absorbs the flavors cutting the bitterness of a dark black smoke yet not making it sauce heavy or overly sweet.

I have my own cooking style and my ingrediants are usually things you may not expect. I make my own sauce, and that varries from cut to cut, cook to cook. I hope to be posting recipits soon. But as I develop them I'll keep the best to myself...


----------



## Phil (Feb 13, 2006)

*How about breakin' the ice....*

... and give us a sample of one of your sweet sauces for, say, ribs?


----------



## jkath (Feb 13, 2006)

I love all sauces, but I do adore a hint of sweetness to it!

And, I'm seconding Phil's idea....I'd love to see one of your recipes!

(PS - have you checked out the archived recipes/postings we have on bbq stuff? Raine, one of our BBQ mavens really had some goodies!)


----------



## WildTurkey (Feb 14, 2006)

Well unfortunatly I haven't been able to cook anything outside due to the drought. As it looks now it will be March or untill we get a substancial rain. I have been dying to do some cooking outside but with the burn ban going on it has been impossible because I use my smoker in the driveway which is in the front, and I live on a pretty busy intersection that has a lot of police patrols. I called the Allen PD to see if I could do it but they said if I was seen with the smoker going I would be fined....so I guess I'll have to wait a bit.

My sauces allways vary but the Main ingrediants are:

Kayro syrup (light)
Molasses (I prefer Grandma's)
Vinager (white, apple cider, and red wine depending on the flavor I am looking for)
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Tomato paste
Water
Black Pepper
Rosemary
Thyme
Ginger powder

I use these as a base then start grabbing things out of the cabinet. I rarely make it the same way twice and adjust it as I reduce it. I cook the sauce for about 45 minutes to an hour. Pork I tend to use more spices to add anything from flavor to heat depending on who is going to be eating it.


----------



## Phil (Feb 14, 2006)

*Here's on for you, Wild Turkey*

Voo Doo Sauce
64 oz. catsup
1/4 c molassees
2,3,4 tbs. hot sauce 
1/4 c. brown sugar
1 16 oz. dark beer ( make it 2 and drink one )
1 tbs. granulated garlic
1 minced clove garlic
2 tbs. creole mustard
1/4 c. cider vinegar
1 tbs. liquid smoke
1 tbs. powdered onion
Been using it for years. Enjoy


----------



## Phil (Feb 14, 2006)

*I'll bet there are many good ones...*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> I love all sauces, but I do adore a hint of sweetness to it!
> 
> And, I'm seconding Phil's idea....I'd love to see one of your recipes!
> 
> (PS - have you checked out the archived recipes/postings we have on bbq stuff? Raine, one of our BBQ mavens really had some goodies!)


....as there are cole slaw recipes. Of which no one can help me with on my first post !!!!


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 15, 2006)

My Mom used to make a sweet BBQ sauce from crabapple jelly or apple jelly if you can't find crab apple jelly, ketchup and soy sauce with a little black pepper sometimes she would add garlic powder.It would be put on chicken the last few minutes of grilling and it sure was good.I have made it but I never measured the amounts- to the best of my recollection-it's about 1/2 cup crabapple ( apple) jelly,1/4 cup ketchup and about 2-3 tablespoons soy sauce.Whisk all together.Boy this sure brings back memories- I can't wait for the snow to thaw now to get at the grill!!!


----------

